# Ok Ford lovers, I got one for ya



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Not bad, not bad......only 24K on the old ticker...going to look at it today.

whatcha think ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...00418517641&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice. I like seeing good, brand name tires (Michelin in this case) when I'm looking at a used vehicle. It makes me think that the owner probably didn't slack on the maintenance. Good luck.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder how many times the odometer has rolled over? One look at the brake pedal should tell you.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

cold_and_tired;918113 said:


> I wonder how many times the odometer has rolled over? One look at the brake pedal should tell you.


I agree, I just changed the pedal cover on one of our 97s and that truck just turned 141k. Look it over rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreal good.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

The plow is worth that much


----------



## XXL 4RUNNER (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good and i dont doubt the miles but...... The reserve isnt met so that means its gonna take more to buy it , how much more? Also i bought a low mile ford similar to this one few years ago and it was always broken, reason being it was never driven. It would always spring a leak and while i was fixing one thing something else would break everythng was rotten or brittle. Says new tires, probably cuz the old ones were dry-rotted from sitting 20 years 24k miles = a little over 1000 miles a year. Sounds lik it was driven all winter sat all summer; not good. Go over it real good just my .02 just lookin out for ya, good luck.curious so keep us posted


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JUNK

I know that place it on Inkster rd

They will try restore to look better.


Saw that last year it was rusty rot so I guess they didn't sold so they paint and fix rust.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

it looks good in the pictures, but definetly a repaint - note the lack of F250 emblems on the front fenders. the emblem locating holes were either bondo'ed over, or the fender may have been replaced with some taiwanese junk. also the door sill looks like it was shot with a flat black or something - this is a common area for rust. 

fresh paint on any used vehicle concerns me - you never know whats under it. fresh paint looks good for a few months, or even a year, but if any rust below wasn't fixed right (removed), it'll eventually find its way back to the surface. be suspicious and look it over very carefully. 

very common spots for rust/rot on the 80-97 fords are the radiator support, exhaust manifolds, and oil pan.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

looks like a clean trcuk...if it really haves 24 000 miles


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

looks like 75k IMO, seems to good to be true


----------



## Cory58 (Nov 18, 2009)

That guy has a reputation for buying and selling junk my dad almost bought a truck from them last year but the truck was not able to be test drove at that time. So i stopped in again later that week and saw them patching holes all over the floor boards. My dad had the same idea to stop by and see if it was ready and all the dash wiring was hanging down. My dad told him he would give $1700 for it the way it sat and he said he needed to atleast $4000 he laughted and we have been warning all the local plow guys to beware.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Cory58;919079 said:


> That guy has a reputation for buying and selling junk my dad almost bought a truck from them last year but the truck was not able to be test drove at that time. So i stopped in again later that week and saw them patching holes all over the floor boards. My dad had the same idea to stop by and see if it was ready and all the dash wiring was hanging down. My dad told him he would give $1700 for it the way it sat and he said he needed to atleast $4000 he laughted and we have been warning all the local plow guys to beware.


That what I am say.

If you look at his backyard there are tons of junk equipments and he restore to make look ok then try make money off that.

He haven't sold all F250 F350 fleets he have it still sit there since April. If you see his green Gm 3500 crew cab 454 V8 with service bed that have bad transmission. He want $3,500 When I check IFS mount it been weld and steel bracket on it.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

i have bought 2 used plows from this guy, i got decent prices on plows but they dont do anything to there stuff but make sure it is working, i would definatly go through that truck pretty close.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i agree def a repaint i bet that trucks got issues


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Does it have a solid axle up front ? I had a 92 that didnt and it ate ball joints. Just a thought before you buy !!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like they did a nice undercoat job, Look for bondo on that thing, the paint looks a little funny my 0.02


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Make an offer.......if you think you can get a vehicle that is 20 years old that will not need to be tinkered on, you are sadly mistaken. Still looks like a good buy, would make a great yard truck. I wouldn't buy it to go commercial plowing. It has Ebay's buy back protection so if the motor or tranny has any issues you can file a claim for the repairs. If you buy it, plan on having some cash for a mechanic to go through it for ya. My $0.02.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

"it looks like a repaint"

no **** guys, i thought ford painted trucks in that scheme from the factory. Give me a break haha.

Inside the doors is obviously undercoated to hide the rust, there were probably holes here that got covered in metal tape and bondo, then undercoated. Look at the bedside in the pics, its obvious that theres been a wheel arch patch panel riveted on....almost looks like the old section wasnt even removed first, look at how far it sticks out compared to the rest of the bed. That plow isnt worth anywhere near what hes asking, its beat all to hell, and was just resprayed to look new, but seriously, look at how bad the blade is beat up. this things a mess, dont waste your time.

And if you are crazy enough to make him an offer, dont forget the frame rails and spring hangers, i dont care if its really only got 24K (which is doubtful, its probably over once if not twice) if its been sitting at all and not maintained with a simple wash job occasionally, its rotted. If the body rotted out once (which i promise you, it did) then the undercarriage is more than likely tender.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you went there to check?

Please let us know or we be keep bug you until you replies here.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Milwaukee;921290 said:


> Did you went there to check?
> 
> Please let us know or we be keep bug you until you replies here.


WOW!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

FIREDUDE26;921437 said:


> WOW!


you actually get this serious it just joke. There are some members watch this thread and curious if that truck is real or it junk. There are 425 views here.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;921456 said:


> you actually get this serious it just joke. There are some members watch this thread and curious if that truck is real or it junk. There are 425 views here.


You shouldn't need people to confirm...its someones obviously
Failed attempt at making a jelly donut out of a dog turd.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I was going to take a buddy of mine with me yesterday, he ended staying at work for 2-1/2 hours extra, wanted the OT. I'm going to call the guy agian and see if I can look at it this weekend...providing it dosen't sell. The first thing I'm asking is what his reserve is. but we all might see that if it does indeed sell.

Will post as soon as I see it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Eyesell;922432 said:


> I was going to take a buddy of mine with me yesterday, he ended staying at work for 2-1/2 hours extra, wanted the OT. I'm going to call the guy agian and see if I can look at it this weekend...providing it dosen't sell. The first thing I'm asking is what his reserve is. but we all might see that if it does indeed sell.
> 
> Will post as soon as I see it.


 That ok we was worry if it was junk.

Trust I bet he is ask $5,000 or more because that what he do to try make profit.

Before you think bid. Look closely you will see they been repaired and hide with paint.


----------



## XXL 4RUNNER (Oct 9, 2009)

Well heres an update, as of now the bid is $4500 and the reserve is met. There were 3900 people that looked at that thing. After looking at the pics more and more my guess is the winning bidder is gonna be pi$$ed that truck looks like its been done and re-done. Willing to bet it will be relisted before new years, my .02 dont waste your time.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Thats an awful lot of plow for that IFS. Watch out for cracks in the front axle behind the u-bolts


----------

